# Laying batt FG insulation over attic floor



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Is the floor you are describing over a crawlspace? I think you have some of your terminology mixed up.

Can you post up a picture?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Joist are under the house and rafters are what holds up the ceiling, is that what you ment to say?


----------



## rlandry (Dec 9, 2011)

*Sorry for sloppy terminology. I'm inquiring about an attic space. House is wood frame with gable roof. Wood rafters over attic. Plywood flooring in attic over 2x6 wood ceiling joists.*

*Attic is not being used for storage, so covering floor with batt or loose insulation is an option we're looking at.*

*Question is if we should lay down a vapor barrier over existing plywood flooring if no insulation/vapor barrier is between ceiling joists.*


----------

